
Open source sabbatical = awesome - petercooper
https://jvns.ca/blog/2018/03/28/open-source-sabbatical---awesome/
======
djsumdog
I've taken two Sabbaticals on my own, self funded:

[https://penguindreams.org/blog/leaving-full-time-
jobs/](https://penguindreams.org/blog/leaving-full-time-jobs/)

However it was a struggle to get work this time, which is probably more
dependent on the market I moved to than anything else. I decided I probably
wouldn't make this jump again unless I had something lined up.

I liked that she was able to delay her start on this project and she away even
given unpaid leave from her employer. This might be a great option the next
time I decided to take time off to work on BigSense.

I know a professor who is trying to get me a fellowship at his university back
in Ohio. If I could get one of these three month grants, combined with a
fellowship, I could probably line them up with after I'm through with the big
project at my current job, to make a nice transition into moving back to
University and working on my PhD.

~~~
actuallyalys
Julia uses she pronouns, FYI.

~~~
djsumdog
updated

------
ocdtrekkie
This seems really neat, I always have open source stuff I want to work on, but
rarely get the time/energy to really put into. I can't actually fathom
stepping away from my job for three months, but it's really neat to see
companies doing this and sponsoring it.

------
actuallyalys
There's a dearth of viable ways to fund open source software, particularly for
people who can't work in their spare time for tip jar-level donations, so
hopefully this one gets traction.

------
sparrish
Great to hear about his. Our small company would like to help fund this kind
of thing but I'm not sure where to start. This gave me a few ideas, thanks.

~~~
kakwa_
I would love to see the following funding scheme:

Have a service that provides a list of Open Source projects properly indexed
(github projects, sourceforge, projects with their own infrastructure) where
the projects/individual contributors can register.

In tech companies, allow somthing like $50 per employee per month that the
employee can see fit to give to one or several Open Source projects of his
choice. Unless changed, the amount given is the same every month.

If no allocation is done by the employee, the $50 are distributed by the
service to projects that need it the most.

This would be a great way in my opinion for tech companies to give back to OSS
project as these companies, most of the time, relies heavily on Open Source
projects.

